# accessing free tv on abc.com



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Right now there is free episodes of TV shows on ABC.com

I'm just really curious as the quality and I'd like to see what it's like
Of course, we're in Canada, so because of the moronic CRTC and the networks not getting their act together.. we have no accesss. Is there a way to hide what country you're coming from, and trick abc.com into letting me view the shows?

thanks,
emalen

shamless plug, my blog: http://www.thetvaddict.com


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

Hey emalen, check out this article:

http://www.ghacks.net/2006/05/01/howto-watch-abc-tv-streams-outside-the-usa/

Basically the ABC site checks your IP and if it orginates from outside of the US then you will not be able to access teh content. All you need is to use a http proxy from the US and you should be able to access the content.

I haven't tried it yet, but give it a go and let us know.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

It's a little like the links to the iTunes store from http://www.thetvaddict.com - I get that I can't purchase the music because I'm in Canada...


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Jet_Star said:


> Hey emalen, check out this article:
> 
> http://www.ghacks.net/2006/05/01/howto-watch-abc-tv-streams-outside-the-usa/
> 
> ...


the ip and port that site gives as an example works perfectly.

is there a way to discover alternatives on a mac? that link lists a PC program...


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

about my itunes links.. most of those songs are on the canadian store as well.. but i just link to the US store, as the majority of my readers are from the US!

(and the us itunes store is so much better!)


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice blog, Emalen.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

glad you enjoyed my little hobby, that recently i've been spending way too much time on 

Jet_Star - the link you gave, while appreciated, it only provides a PC program... i think the majority of readers to this board are on MACS!


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

emalen said:


> Jet_Star - the link you gave, while appreciated, it only provides a PC program... i think the majority of readers to this board are on MACS!


Proxy tips works on Mac and PCs - watching the videos now...


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> Proxy tips works on Mac and PCs - watching the videos now...


yes but for how long? 

and what we really need is a UK one for when the BBC go online with their iMP.

Netshade used to work but has been useless for some time...


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

emalen said:


> Of course, we're in Canada, so because of the moronic CRTC... we have no accesss.


Ignorance at its best. The CRTC has nothing to do with this. The CRTC has no control over web content. If you had done a little research you would have realized this. Instead you just make stuff up to try to sound superior. Someone definitely is moronic. It isn't the CRTC in this case.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

guytoronto - seriously relax....

my apologies.. forget the crtc, although no doubt they have some involvement as they do regulate what the broadcasters do in this country.... to make you happy i'll just blame our moronic Tv networks? is that better


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

emalen said:


> guytoronto - seriously relax....
> 
> my apologies.. forget the crtc, although no doubt they have some involvement as they do regulate what the broadcasters do in this country.... to make you happy i'll just blame our moronic Tv networks? is that better


despite his obtuse response, guytoronto is right. video content on the web is not regulated by the crtc.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Mac version of Jet Star's link - find a proxy server based in the United States (use Google or whatever method you find the safest).

Go to the Network Preference Pane, choose your network adapter (Ethernet, Airport, etc). Then choose the Proxies tab, check off HTTP Proxy and enter the server and port number.

You're ready to go. I would however turn off the HTTP Proxy when I was done since I'm a bit picky about my information going through another server before hitting the internet as it's pretty easy to skim the information off line if you don't know the proxy is safe.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

emalen said:


> guytoronto - seriously relax....
> 
> my apologies.. forget the crtc, although no doubt they have some involvement as they do regulate what the broadcasters do in this country.... to make you happy i'll just blame our moronic Tv networks? is that better


The CRTC regulates what is broadcast via cable, over-air, and via-satellite. They have no-say if broadcasters wanted to stream content over their website.

As for who to blame, you have to look to who has distribution rights for the content in Canada. It's not ABC. Global and CTV are the big guns. They have their revenue streams to protect (i.e. television commercials). They may feel giving the cow away for free will mean nobody will want to pay for the milk.

Hardly moronic.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

the canadian networks have to learn to evolve, as the us networks are slowly doing. They can't dictate how, when and where we watch TV anymore. With technology times are changing, and networks can't grasp to a slowly failing business model.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

So explain this to me like I'm slow (which I may or may not be).

I tried Chealion's method and got nothing but the spinning beachball. Is there another way and/or a 'for dummies' on how to watch ABC streaming shows? 

I've missed the last 3 episodes of LOST and it's killing me that I have no VCR and can't access the US iTunes store to buy them.


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

if only they will put 24, amazing race, CSI, and F1 racing online like regular tv. that will be so fabulous.
also the end to my cable subscription...


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

ha ha. success! I thought there would be more episodes but beggars can't be choosers.

It's funny because I tried a number of annonymous proxies and all but the last one were brutally slow. Was it just me? Is that the way such things work?

Anyhow, at least one free episode of lost awaits.


----------

